# river ratz are back at it



## river ratz (Apr 15, 2013)

Been out checking all of my hot spots nothing yet


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome back Ratz! Good luck this year!


Mitch


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome back ratz. Where is the ratz home base? I think you told me once several years ago, but I have lost a few brain cells since. think the rivers are going to stay in their banks this week?


----------



## river ratz (Apr 15, 2013)

River ratz home base about 60 miles north st louis I dont know raining alot might have to hit the hills


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Well its real wet up here north of KC. I hope the Big Muddy stays in ,they just started really hitting in the bottoms today. Lot of the smaller streams are flooded out. Freeze tonight could make things interesting. Hey Ratz, were you the guys with the fridge packed full of morels in a picture a few years back?


----------



## river ratz (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes we had morels everywere picked probally 300pounds of them that year


----------



## fungiguy (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW, 300 lbs. Thats a lot of mushrooms


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Ratz, that was a heck of a year in Eastern Mo. on the rivers. My brother and I drove across the state that year to get in on the fun. I hate to think how many morels went unpicked.


----------



## river ratz (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes indeed anyone finding any now?


----------



## mushroomsarah (Apr 16, 2013)

I found three big beautiful yellows today,my first morels of the season!, lots of wild flowers, and 2 ticks. Near a creek bed with sycamore and ash (I think). Then tried Busch wildlife, but couldn’t seem to find a good place to even start looking, I must be clueless because it sounds like everyone goes there to hunt. But where to go tomorrow…….???
I don't even like them, but I am so obsessed with trying to find the darn things! Ratz, you find 300 lbs this year and I'll be glad to come help you pick em! I won't even eat any


----------

